# Changes to Goldrecovery.us



## lazersteve (Jul 9, 2007)

All,

I made some changes to my web site this morning. Please give me some feedback on these changes. I will be making more changes in the next few weeks. Your suggestions are welcomed.

http://www.goldrecovery.us


Steve


----------



## Dog Biscuit (Jul 9, 2007)

Steve,

This is a tremendous improvement! The colors are great and the photos jump right at you. Nice job. Mike


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm glad someone likes it. I spent 6 hours today working on it! :lol: 

I'll be adding a few new extra high quality large format videos soon.

I also plan on remodeling the format of the video list. It's getting too long. I'm thinking I'll make some collapsable groups for each type of video.

I'm got a few new documents to add as well.

Take care,

Steve


----------



## jimmy759 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm enjoying it it has saved me alot of time from reading and i'm a visual learner so it helps a lot

Thanks


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 10, 2007)

The mediocre teacher tells. The good teacher explains. The superior teacher demonstrates ( With video ) lol. The great teacher inspires. ~William A. Ward

One looks back with appreciation to the brilliant teachers, but with gratitude to those who touched our human feelings. 
The curriculum is so much necessary raw material, but warmth is the vital element for the growing plant and for the soul of the child. 

Steve, I think you are doing one hell of a fine job. This man is doing this from the goodness of his heart to help others like us. It is not everyday that you will find people who are willing to take the time and effort that this man does. God only knows at the personal and finical sacrifices that he must take , just for the benefit of people like us to learn a trade that up until this point has been so secretive in nature. 

Also thanks to Harold and Chris. I couldn't leave them out. You to Noxx :lol: But above and beyond all, Thank you Steve.

Ralph

P.S. Plus i have a ton of pins to do. :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blueduck (Jul 22, 2007)

Steve

I have to say WOW as well, i like the site if only the videos would actually play in for me, perhaps it is the server where they are sitting that is choked down and not loading for me..... but i like the information in the pdfs, shoot the more i read the more i need to read more it seems, and i too learn quite a bit from visually observing, particularly after reading and re-reading about the process and then it will hit me [kinda like the v-8 juice commercial] it was that simple.

So as a help goes your website coupled with what i have been reading here has advanced my knowledge base quite measurably, now if only i could type without the aide of a spell checker and the hunt and peck method [pretty bad for an old computer tech to admit] anyhow your website is nice to look at.... you might add it to your signature line.

William


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 22, 2007)

Blueduck,

I'll be glad to assit you with getting the videos playing for you. PM me your system specs (connection speed, OS, Browser version, and Media Player version) and I'll straighten it out for you.

I've got something new for everyone coming very soon.

Steve


----------

